# LM20



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just wondered how many forum users have an lm 20 and are they std or modified beyond Litchfields original spec ?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I am aware CT17 had No.17, I believe it was factory done by Litchos so not sure if that constitutes as 'modified' if that makes sense..??? It was kinda modded compared to the Normal LM20, I do recall it having Alcon CCX (I think), not sure on engine though.

Also I think their is another member who has a LM20 which is 900bhp or thereabouts, but I same again as above it was like that from Litcho's.

Also Takamo has No.20 think thats untouched but he could tell more.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe somebody could make a thread like the Middlehurst R33/34 GTR's..??

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Katsura Orange (Previously owned by CT17)
18.
19.
20. Silver (not sure which lol, current owner Takamo)


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, the above was exactly what I had in mind.

Chris has the highly tuned one so maybe he could add to the list


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I have number 20 of the 20 and its DMG (grey) not silver, only extras that were fitted on order was Litchfields blow off valves and forge black header tank other than that standard LM20. We have worked on a stage 5 Lm20 in Ireland and Litchfields currently have another stage 5 one for sale personally I think they should be kept as standard as possible for future value. Oh number 17 was owned by CT17 now its David Bensons on here, I was meant to buy that car but wasn't meant to be and was destined for him... Good luck to him


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Takamo said:


> I have number 20 of the 20 and its DMG (grey) not silver, only extras that were fitted on order was Litchfields blow off valves and forge black header tank other than that standard LM20. We have worked on a stage 5 Lm20 in Ireland and Litchfields currently have another stage 5 one for sale personally I think they should be kept as standard as possible for future value.


Seeing as the LM20 is a modified Litchfield car, further Litchfield mods shouldn't really affect the value? It would be like optional Nissan extras.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I understand where you are coming from but a completely original limited edition car fetches more money than modified one from what I've seen. I could be wrong but I'm talking about in the future.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

simGTR said:


> Seeing as the LM20 is a modified Litchfield car, further Litchfield mods shouldn't really affect the value? It would be like optional Nissan extras.


It brings you onto what makes a "limted edition" car.

The LM20 is an awesome bit of kit but long term modded or not, is it a true limited edition in terms of future values as rare?
It's a standard car that is aftermarket modded to a set spec, which constitutes the limited edition status.

I personally can't see them retaining a huge amount more value over a standard car modded to a similar spec because they are not a manufacturer limited edition car. And therefore extra Litchfield mods wouldn't bother me at all.

For me, when I got mine, it was a new GT-R with mods that had a similar warranty to Nissan including the extra bits. That was the main attraction.
At 3 years old next year they will have an equal warranty to every other modded GT-R out there. None or one you pay extra for.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

V-SpecII said:


> I am aware CT17 had No.17, I believe it was factory done by Litchos so not sure if that constitutes as 'modified' if that makes sense..??? It was kinda modded compared to the Normal LM20, I do recall it having Alcon CCX (I think), not sure on engine though.


No 17 is also the only LM20 based on a Track Edition GT-R, with the wider front track, carbon boot and spoiler and the Nismo more rigid body bonding.
In addition to the Alcon CCX carbon brake kit.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is the grey one number 5 that***8217;s for sale now at Litchfields?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I think so, it's a stage 5 car


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I know it has the full litchfield manifold kit, not forged donkey though.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Number 18, white 938 bhp,built box and donkey


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Number 3 grey


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Number 1 car Grey, number 11 car Grey


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Takamo for your input, keep looking please for further details on the cars.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Just thought it might be interesting to condense what everyone has said above onto this list:

1. DMG
2.
3. DMG
4.
5. DMG (Stage 5)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DMG
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Katsura Orange (Previously owned by CT17 - only LM20 based on a Track Edition GT-R, Alcon CCX)
18. White (938 bhp, built box and donkey)
19.
20. DMG (current owner Takamo)


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi all,

Late to the party. I own no17. It as described stock LM20 with carbon brakes. Keeping it that way not for value but because improving my driving will be the biggest upgrade.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Would have loved to own that car myself but have a impending house purchase on the go, so it ruled me out.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Ive lm20 number 10 am leaving mine the way it came . Not fussed in resale value but going bye wot older models r going for in 30 years time who knows the value but I wood want it the same as the broacher that came with it stating excact mods . Class car bye the way unrepaceable ***x1f642;


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for your input Gtr jockey.

If you see any for sale or hear any info pls let us know.

Good luck


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

I have number 2 , which is soon to be for sale.

1. DMG
2. White 
3. DMG
4.
5. DMG (Stage 5)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DMG
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Katsura Orange (Previously owned by CT17 - only LM20 based on a Track Edition GT-R, Alcon CCX)
18. White (938 bhp, built box and donkey)
19.
20. DMG (current owner Takamo)


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

1. DMG
2. White 
3. DMG
4.
5. DMG (Stage 5)
6.
7.
8.Only Red one, MY19 Base car, Std LM20...collect in a couple of weeks!
9.
10.
11. DMG
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Katsura Orange (Previously owned by CT17 - only LM20 based on a Track Edition GT-R, Alcon CCX)
18. White (938 bhp, built box and donkey)
19.
20. DMG (current owner Takamo)


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

quattro said:


> 1. DMG
> 2. White
> 3. DMG
> 4.
> ...


Yeah seen your Red weapon at Litchfields back in December it was on the ramp next to mine, yours is the one with the black wheels rite?. Looks nice


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

Yes that is mine, I am looking forward to finally picking it up. I wanted it to be different hence the red and black wheels..I will post some pics here and people can decide if it was a good idea or not!..


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Lets see some pics Quattro once she***8217;s picked up.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Please Quattro, let's see the baby...


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

Yes no problem on the pics....all going well i should get in a week Saturday!

Very much looking forward to it as i am trading up from a 09 stage 1...Iain has told me its slightly different!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

quattro said:


> Yes no problem on the pics....all going well i should get in a week Saturday!
> 
> Very much looking forward to it as i am trading up from a 09 stage 1...Iain has told me its slightly different!


The lm20 is the perfect gtr in every way, looks fantastic, handles fantastic and is more than quick enough for the roads and hopefully will retain better value than the stock MY17 cars. Good luck with it and enjoy the beast and stay safe.


----------



## ChaBoyyHD (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey sammy, how much are you selling it for? inbox me.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

I take it dmg was the colour that was used most for lm20


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

M0nster said:


> I take it dmg was the colour that was used most for lm20


DMG was the launch colour and personally I think it is looks best in the DMG because the dry carbon on front and especially the the piece in the bumper blends perfectly. I'll stick some pictures up tonight.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Takamo said:


> DMG was the launch colour and personally I think it is looks best in the DMG because the dry carbon on front and especially the the piece in the bumper blends perfectly. I'll stick some pictures up tonight.


please do!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking good there takamo.

Really do like the looks of these, I***8217;ve got the lm20 kit for my track pack so will have to see 

what she looks like all fitted up.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I need to stop looking at pictures of eba***8217;s...


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> I need to stop looking at pictures of eba’s...


Stop looking at pictures and go get one... I know you want one... Lol.. You will be most impressed


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I’m tempted for my next car to be an LM20
Think it’s a great balance for an all rounder


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Better value for money than nismo, imo


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> Better value for money than nismo, imo


All day long and much faster


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

my issue is for the £20-30k cost of change I don't feel that I would get that much money's worth of improvements. If I wanted to spend money on the car looking better I'd just buy the varis kit for about £10k










and spend some cash on the litchfield handling kit.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

i do bloody love the VARIS kits, they are aggressive, yet sexy as hell!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes does look nice, it'll never look like that for just 10k, you would need the wheels, suspension, lowering springs, installation and paint job. The lm20 isn't just the cosmetic appearance, it's stage 4.25+, different suspension, wheels, tyres, brakes, Litchfields handling kit, downpipes, exhaust, castor arms, dry carbon bits, superstock intercooler, fuel pumps and I'm sure there's other stuff I've missed and ontop of that it's a limited edition and it comes with 3yr warranty.... That takes some beating value wise


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I wasn't comparing the Varis kit to the lm20 - more specifically to the base EBA and the cost difference between a 2011 dba like mine and a decent standard EBA is perhaps somewhere between the £20-30k mark.

The varis kit is around £10k ish (i've priced it up!) cost of paint & fitting you are probably looking at £3k or so, wheels and suspension another £5k, not sure what the litcho handling kits cost tbh - £1.5k?? so lets be generous and say you have it all done for £20k so still a £5-10 k saving over a good standard eba and something much more rare.

different again though when you are talking an LM20 though agreed.

either way I've got no money for either!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> I wasn't comparing the Varis kit to the lm20 - more specifically to the base EBA and the cost difference between a 2011 dba like mine and a decent standard EBA is perhaps somewhere between the £20-30k mark.
> 
> The varis kit is around £10k ish (i've priced it up!) cost of paint & fitting you are probably looking at £3k or so, wheels and suspension another £5k, not sure what the litcho handling kits cost tbh - £1.5k?? so lets be generous and say you have it all done for £20k so still a £5-10 k saving over a good standard eba and something much more rare.
> 
> ...


Even that to be honest I'd still rather have an eba, much nicer car and it puts the power down so well compared to the earlier cars. The dba cars are very good value at the moment lot of car for the money. Leave it as it is and enjoy it, not much on road that can harass you. :chuckle:


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

All, As promised here are the first few pics of the red LM20. Note it does not have the rear wing option.

My first impressions are the car are hugely positive, i am coming from an original 09 car which was stage 1..this is a bit different.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice.. Enjoy the beast and stay safe


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Love the colorway. Red and bkack...way to go!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

looks lovely but get the boot spoiler on


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Nice number plate too :bowdown1:


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Beautiful car! agree get the boot spoiler!!


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Skint said:


> Yes, the above was exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Chris has the highly tuned one so maybe he could add to the list


Sorry it***8217;s late, had so much on lately so had very little time to myself. Yes I have number 18, first time out this year today as picked up for first service by Litchfields having covered very little miles since collection in August. Engine was forged and gearbox built straight away before collection as always wanted big numbers, I now have the power to match the looks lol, Hoping when it returns after a few tweaks this one should be well into a four figures when Iain***8217;s worked his magic. Been running my old stage 4.25 CBA over winter and can honestly say the difference is night and day when you get out of one into other. Weathers glorious today so took a few pics......


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

You say you have built the box and engine?
you got the 3.8 or 3.8 sport ?

I answer your question of LM900 turbos (efr 6758) rather than the bigger 7163's 
quicker spool... and an LM20 deserves to be driven on track so i feel the smaller turbos will give greater trackability


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

L6DJX said:


> You say you have built the box and engine?
> you got the 3.8 or 3.8 sport ?
> 
> I answer your question of LM900 turbos (efr 6758) rather than the bigger 7163's
> quicker spool... and an LM20 deserves to be driven on track so i feel the smaller turbos will give greater trackability


It***8217;s the 3.8, would have liked the stroker version with the 7163***8217;s but settled for the 6758***8217;s with manifold kit. It***8217;s more than enough for road use and would be perfect on track if I ever was to take it


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

C5ale said:


> It’s the 3.8, would have liked the stroker version with the 7163’s but settled for the 6758’s with manifold kit. It’s more than enough for road use and would be perfect on track if I ever was to take it


Mint, what is that pushing then?
torque and power figures?
Mine is fully built box and 3.8 like you...

Just waiting for later in the year to afford turbos


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

L6DJX said:


> C5ale said:
> 
> 
> > It***8217;s the 3.8, would have liked the stroker version with the 7163***8217;s but settled for the 6758***8217;s with manifold kit. It***8217;s more than enough for road use and would be perfect on track if I ever was to take it
> ...


It did 938.4 with 684lbsft at 1.7 bar in a hot dyno room, it***8217;s down at Litchfields at moment awaiting further tweaks after service now its got more miles on it


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

Number 6 is mine. DMG with full Akrapovic and blue wheels rather than gold.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That looks like it's at Pwpro


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

Takamo said:


> That looks like it's at Pwpro


It***8217;s the very capable Justin at Exclusive Car Car in Wiltshire.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks mint, liking the blue wheels as well


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

That is a thing of beauty. LOVE the blue wheels. Classy with a touch of menace.


----------



## RichardGWhite (Sep 24, 2017)

W4RPD said:


> Number 6 is mine. DMG with full Akrapovic and blue wheels rather than gold.
> View attachment 249497
> View attachment 249497


Outstanding aggression. Perfect colour. Take care of it!


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

My name can now go against no. 20


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Unimag said:


> My name can now go against no. 20


Proud new owner and well deserved... Enjoy the beast and stay safe my friend.


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Unimag said:


> My name can now go against no. 20


Hi mate what***8217;s it like? Am thinking of getting one too


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

gtr_was said:


> Hi mate what’s it like? Am thinking of getting one too


Best value gtr, awsome handling, power to weight ratio, awsome looking and pound for pound worth every penny and your money is much safer than any modified gtr. Most lm's should still be under warranty so peace of mind for you.


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Takamo said:


> gtr_was said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate what***8217;s it like? Am thinking of getting one too
> ...


Thanks

What***8217;s the suspension like compared to standard?

Thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It has Litchfield uprated suspension, much more better on handling


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

gtr_was said:


> Hi mate what’s it like? Am thinking of getting one too


It’s truly awesome

The upgrades are immediately apparent, especially the suspension.

And the wheels are a work of art of course


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Picked mine up, number 9. 
Loving it


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Your lucky guys having owned a rare car


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

gtr_was said:


> Picked mine up, number 9.
> Loving it


Welcome to the club


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

sammyh said:


> I have number 2 , which is soon to be for sale.
> 
> 1. DMG
> 2. White
> ...



Sammy did you sell this yet?

Number 14 for Sale @ Litchfields is further unmodified and Blue. I'm Keen on one but not sure about blue. Previously had a white 2011 stage 4.25, and after selling to buy a house I am now in the market for a black or white M17, or LM20! Miss my GTR!!


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Scratch that, just seen your old ad for it.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

jadedpop said:


> Sammy did you sell this yet?
> 
> Number 14 for Sale @ Litchfields is further unmodified and Blue. I'm Keen on one but not sure about blue. Previously had a white 2011 stage 4.25, and after selling to buy a house I am now in the market for a black or white M17, or LM20! Miss my GTR!!



I’m potentially toying with the idea of selling black Litchfield Stage 4.25 MY17 GTR. Can send more details if interested. 

Cheers!


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, please drop me a message with the deets.

Cheers, Andy


----------



## ChaBoyyHD (Feb 14, 2019)

jadedpop said:


> Sammy did you sell this yet?
> 
> Number 14 for Sale @ Litchfields is further unmodified and Blue. I'm Keen on one but not sure about blue. Previously had a white 2011 stage 4.25, and after selling to buy a house I am now in the market for a black or white M17, or LM20! Miss my GTR!!


Whats up man, I own #2, all I've done is whack an open carbon bonnet on it to make it look meaner.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking good! How does the LM20 drive? You liking it?


----------



## ChaBoyyHD (Feb 14, 2019)

jadedpop said:


> Looking good! How does the LM20 drive? You liking it?


I've only ever drove a stock GTR on a test drive for around 10 minutes from Nissan and it was mediocre and didn't buy it, I had a Huracan, R8 etc before so I knew what i wanted in a car, a year later jumping in the seat of the LM20 when having the chance and I instantly bought it. The noise, the fun, the handling and the power is just amazing. The itch is always there to drive it!


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

ChaBoyyHD said:


> I've only ever drove a stock GTR on a test drive for around 10 minutes from Nissan and it was mediocre and didn't buy it, I had a Huracan, R8 etc before so I knew what i wanted in a car, a year later jumping in the seat of the LM20 when having the chance and I instantly bought it. The noise, the fun, the handling and the power is just amazing. The itch is always there to drive it!


Awesome... them boys at Litchfield know what they are doing!.. 

I know the feeling, my GTR put a smile on my face every time I drove it! : )


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

*No 17*

Had mine ppf'ed and ceramic coated. Looking Amazing, driving even better.

Still totally stock as left Litchfield @ birth. Other than sound deadening, likely to remain that way. If it ain't broke ...


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

If I didn***8217;t already have my stage 4 gtr I would have looked to get an Lm20 although my son would prefer an R8 v10 plus it***8217;s not as if he***8217;s going to buy it, typical uni student.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

LM 20***8217;s are awesome, if it was***8217;nt for a house purchase and a car for the wife I would have one.

Just dreaming for now


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

I***8217;m loving my LM20 (20/20). Despite the power etc the TE37 wheels make it for me


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I***8217;ve looked at the grey stage 5 one at Litchfields more than once, but I missed the track edition one when it was for sale due to needing my money for the house and that would be my one of choice.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Contemplated the LM20 but couldn’t justify the price for what it is, but they do look good though.

Would rather buy a decent EBA and spend on mods to suit my preference.


----------



## ChaBoyyHD (Feb 14, 2019)

Skint said:


> I’ve looked at the grey stage 5 one at Litchfields more than once, but I missed the track edition one when it was for sale due to needing my money for the house and that would be my one of choice.


I was going to buy that the minute it was posted, they didn't want to take £87,500 at the time as it was posted for £93,000 now its down to £85,000.

Glad I went with #2 with stage 4.25 as I wasn't feeling too keen on Stage 5 without forge.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Unimag said:


> I’m loving my LM20 (20/20). Despite the power etc the TE37 wheels make it for me


I was hating them as them were a B*tch to keep shiney. Watermarks reduced mine to a dull mess. Them I had them ceramic coated ... beautiful, wipe clean bronzy glossy!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think there quite good value at the side of what Nissan has to offer.

They probably have a better warranty than Nissan.

Litchfields probably have the most experience in std and modified cars than any other business in the country, they have invested heavily in equipment and offer a professional service.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey all...

Just wanted to ask your thoughts on something... the LM20 Stage 5 on Litchfield Manifolds (£86k) and Track edition - stage 4.5 with carbon seats and Alckon Big Break kit (£90k) are still for sale at Litchfields. I'm in the market still for a GTR, and although my price bracket started at much much much lower price than what they are for sale for, due to my excitement and my expectations (I would mod a std one anyway), my idea on what I might be able to afford has jumped up quite a bit ?, though I wouldn't spend 90k on a car so would need a slightly better deal...

Considering that these cars have been advertised for sometime now and there seems to be lots of good deals out there on GTRs at the moment, what do you think about their price points, taking into consideration the mods?.. good or bad deals?.. And will they depreciate well, as I don't want to be massively out of pocket in two - three years?

Look forward to hearing your thoughts. 

Andy


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Get one. Assume you will be out of pocket but richer in life. If money matters buy Microsoft shares.


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

Anyone know the LM20 for sale at gravelwood cars?? 
Did they all come with TE37? As this one has a set of TSW Nurburgrings fitted. 




__





Used Nissan GT R Cars for sale in Sevenoaks Kent | Gravelwood Car Sales


Used Nissan GT R Cars for sale in Sevenoaks, Kent, available from Gravelwood Car Sales, Used Car Dealer




www.gravelwood.co.uk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfields had a grey one for sale with efr’s fitted, low mileage and owners, would have liked it myself.


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

Skint said:


> Litchfields had a grey one for sale with efr’s fitted, low mileage and owners, would have liked it myself.


Litchfields has a few on there site for sale, 2 of which are lower mileage and cheaper than the one at Gravelwood, I don't fancy his chances of selling that at that price when it would cost for about £5.5k to put the right wheels and tyres back on it. 

Out of my budget anyway, just wondered if anyone knew the car and why it doesn't have the correct wheels.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Skint said:


> Litchfields had a grey one for sale with efr’s fitted, low mileage and owners, would have liked it myself.


That's the one I'd go for. I've seen it in the flesh and it looks lovely. Seen the owner drive it to so know its been well looked after.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

I was at Litchfield's yesterday and the one at Gravelwood reg XPV was there in the car park. Its number 3/20 and I think it may have been LUDEZ on here previously. They did have supply problems with the TE37's originally so the first few LM20's had TSW's until the TE37's arrived. Perhaps the owner preferred the TSW's or a future owner preferred them. 
Rich.


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

Monster GTR said:


> I was at Litchfield's yesterday and the one at Gravelwood reg XPV was there in the car park. Its number 3/20 and I think it may have been LUDEZ on here previously. They did have supply problems with the TE37's originally so the first few LM20's had TSW's until the TE37's arrived. Perhaps the owner preferred the TSW's or a future owner preferred them.
> Rich.


Ah right... May of came like it then, big difference in the cost between the TSW and the TE37.


----------



## ludez (May 23, 2012)

turboDean said:


> Litchfields has a few on there site for sale, 2 of which are lower mileage and cheaper than the one at Gravelwood, I don't fancy his chances of selling that at that price when it would cost for about £5.5k to put the right wheels and tyres back on it.
> 
> Out of my budget anyway, just wondered if anyone knew the car and why it doesn't have the correct wheels.





Monster GTR said:


> I was at Litchfield's yesterday and the one at Gravelwood reg XPV was there in the car park. Its number 3/20 and I think it may have been LUDEZ on here previously. They did have supply problems with the TE37's originally so the first few LM20's had TSW's until the TE37's arrived. Perhaps the owner preferred the TSW's or a future owner preferred them.
> Rich.


Still own it, isn’t for sale anymore never really was had a change of heart, car has TE37’s don’t run them in the winter ?


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

ludez said:


> Still own it, isn’t for sale anymore never really was had a change of heart, car has TE37’s don’t run them in the winter


Good call.
The finish on the Rays don't stand up well against road salt. I ruined a set of bronze CE28N years ago running them all year round.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Ive been doing a little research still and have info on 12 cars now

cars missing are Num 4/7/9/10/11/16/16/19 If anyone can contribute some info on these it would be much appreciated.

Thanks to all who have replied so far.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

I have number 5 now.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looked at that car myself but had to refrain as I was buying a new house.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

This lm 20 number 10 I’ve owned from new only 6k on it and still love like the day I bought it forever car  the only mod I’ve done is brake master cyclinder stopper helped pedal feel


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Does look good in white. May get litchfield's PPS at some stage and change it white. Grey wasn't my fave colour but loving it for now. Only picked it up last Sat with just over 2k miles on the clock


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Love that in white. My favourite colour.


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

Its been a while since I posted on here but i did say i would put some pics up when i finally finished sorting out the cosmetics on the car. To summarise, i was not a fan of the stock LM20 boots spoiler so added a different aftermarket one, its basically the stock spoiler but just a little taller, not with spacers. I then added some carbon side vents and badge holders,i had these refinished in satin carbon to match the wing and lip spoiler. Finally i had the rear lights tinted as i felt that they did not contrast the red car and i think they should. The GTR lights are so distinctive and with the red base car i felt they were lost. While we were at it i wanted to tint the indicators to loose the bright white look, in the end we did the headlights too. still fully legal. Enough talk...some pics


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks well, I like the lm20 boot spoiler and I like the pictured one also, along with the wing vents etc.
If I was to buy another car vibrant red would be top of my list, I noticed you sneaked red callipers on too.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

I like my LM boot spoiler but does annoy me how it blocks the rear view mirror view quite badly


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Looking good, where did you get the side vents and badge holders from? I too would like some for my LM20


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

C5ale said:


> Looking good, where did you get the side vents and badge holders from? I too would like some for my LM20


I bought them from china, was not worth making them myself.






2017 STYLE CARBON FIBER FENDER LOGO EMBLEM FOR 2008-2018 NISSAN R35 GTR----JSKRACING Auto Accessories Int'l lnc.,specializes in developing and manufacturing carbon fiber auto parts,located in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, China. Tel/Fax: 86+20+85170286, Email: [email protected]


JSKRACING Auto Accessories Int'l lnc.,specializes in developing and manufacturing carbon fiber auto parts,located in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, China. Tel/Fax: 86+20+85170286, Email: [email protected]



www.jskracing.com




Price: USD142.03 for one pair.

and






CARBON FIBER FRONT FENDER VENT FOR 2008-2016 NISSAN R35 GTR----JSKRACING Auto Accessories Int'l lnc.,specializes in developing and manufacturing carbon fiber auto parts,located in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, China. Tel/Fax: 86+20+85170286, Email: [email protected]


JSKRACING Auto Accessories Int'l lnc.,specializes in developing and manufacturing carbon fiber auto parts,located in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, China. Tel/Fax: 86+20+85170286, Email: [email protected]



www.jskracing.com




Price: USD115.94 for one pair.

I asked from them without lacquer, just send me the demoulded part. I then had them finished here in the UK to a matte finish to match splitter and boot spoiler. you can easily leaver the GTr badge out of the Nissan parts and then its just some 3m VHB tape to stick it on and the parts onto the car


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

One other thing i did as it really bugged me was have a sticker made up in the same grey as all the exterior plastic to cover over the bodywork around the rear bumper vents....its the little details that bug me. The guys did it when the tinted the lights


----------



## BobA (May 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> Just wondered how many forum users have an lm 20 and are they std or modified beyond Litchfields original spec ?


Hi, I have just bought number 19 in Dolphin grey Will collect Saturday BobA


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Was it a private or garage sale?


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Skint said:


> Was it a private or garage sale?


Private but it's likely I'm keeping it now


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve still not seen it out and about and I’m sheffield quite often.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Skint said:


> I’ve still not seen it out and about and I’m sheffield quite often.


Ah you must be in the wrong places and the wrong time!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I've seen a white eBa knocking around and my mates lm800 eBa from burngreave


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Still have mine. Will likely be buried with her.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Davidbenson said:


> View attachment 267771
> 
> 
> Still have mine. Will likely be buried with her.


Lovely

And yes me too by the looks of things! Letting her go would destroy me, far worse than a divorce lol


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Unimag said:


> Lovely
> 
> And yes me too by the looks of things! Letting her go would destroy me, far worse than a divorce lol


Truth...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Let’s see some pics of these beasts👍


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfields really got the look right, probably explains why they sold out straight away.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking sweet, slightly hiding the lovely ccx kit😊👍


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Sorry forgot about my engine bay!


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Number 18


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

C5ale said:


> View attachment 267935
> View attachment 267937
> View attachment 267935
> View attachment 267937


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it’s fair to say that’s the most powerful lm20👍


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Skint said:


> Looking sweet, slightly hiding the lovely ccx kit😊👍


She a honey. AKA foxy. I know hat you mean about the CCX. Its a b*itch to position the car right to show off both wheels. Mind you you dont need to see them, you can feel them when you hit the brakes .


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

And you never have to look at rusty discs😊👍


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Skint said:


> And you never have to look at rusty discs😊👍


nice.. totally forgot about that


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone on here buy number 13 from Litchfield a year ago. Orange with about 1000 miles. Immaculate car.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I did collect some info on a few cars a while back, I’ll dig it out and ask for info on the missing cars from my list👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Right, I’ve found a few notes on LM 20’s, It’s the first time I am posting it so there’s a chance of a few errors.
If there is pls pm me and I will correct it.
If your cars not on the list and you want to add pls let me know.

1 dmg recaro 2017
2 white
3 dmg recaro 2017
4
5 dmg recaro 2017 fitted litchfield log manifold kit
6 Fitted Akrapovic blue wheels?
7
8 red recaro 2018 fitted carbon extras
9 dmg recaro 2017
10 white recaro 2017 fitted blue wheels
11
12 dmg prestige 2017 fitted rods and intercooler
13 Katsura prestige 2016
14 Daytona prestige 2016
15
16
17 Katsura trackedition fitted ccx kit
18 white recaro fitted uprated everything in engine bay carbon
19
20 dmg fitted bov forge header tank

I do know one lm20 is built on a Nismo but unsure on build number.

If you can help to fill the missing spaces it would be great, no personal info required just car ones.😊👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Lm20 spotted by encliffe park in Sheffield this afternoon maybe a forum member😀


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

I was down Ecclesall Road this afternoon and briefly by Endcliffe Park. Could have been me?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I imagined it would be you, around 2.45pm.
I was looking in the right place this time😀


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Yep that would have been me then!

Hope she looked sexy! (Am I allowed to say that lol)


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I was day dreaming to be honest, I was walking down just past the Greek taverna when I looked right and you nsf wing was by my side, as you passed I noticed the boot spoiler and looked down to see the lm20 badge.😊👍


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Skint said:


> I was day dreaming to be honest, I was walking down just past the Greek taverna when I looked right and you nsf wing was by my side, as you passed I noticed the boot spoiler and looked down to see the lm20 badge.😊👍


Wowzers, a very close encounter!


----------



## BobA (May 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> Right, I’ve found a few notes on LM 20’s, It’s the first time I am posting it so there’s a chance of a few errors.
> If there is pls pm me and I will correct it.
> If your cars not on the list and you want to add pls let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobA (May 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> Right, I’ve found a few notes on LM 20’s, It’s the first time I am posting it so there’s a chance of a few errors.
> If there is pls pm me and I will correct it.
> If your cars not on the list and you want to add pls let me know.
> 
> ...


I have No 19 2018 dmg, original spec


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, thanks for that BobA, could you tell me if it’s a recaro,prestige, nismo or track edition pls

Many thanks, and if the weathers nice on the island Could you post a couple of pics?😊👍


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

If anyone does consider selling in future drop me a PM  I'm in market for an LM20.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a white one for sale now


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s advertised on pistonheads


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes thanks, I've made contact with the seller with the car in Northern Ireland.

I almost bought a Daytona Blue one from Litchfield but at the time opted for to go for a different car (not a Nissan GT-R). I don't know if it was LM or the seller but basically I offered a week before Xmas the asking price -£1,000 as it needed tyres and they refused so got myself another car.

Then 4 weeks later it was dropped £4000 in price and went the next day.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Skint said:


> There’s a white one for sale now


Buy it!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a grey one for sale in sandal,Wakefield last year on pistonheads that had done 7k.
I did speak with him but can’t find his number now🙈. I spoke with 
Litchfields about the car and they confirmed everything.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Unimag said:


> Buy it!!


As said have spoken to owner and taken a look at some flights from Stansted to go across and take a peek in Belfast. I just need to see my work arrangements later today to what can be done made slightly more awkward as only a few days of the week you can easily fly in and out the same day but something I can work around.

You had mentioned your possibly being avail a while back is that still the case, did drop you a message via conversations but I know sometimes they don't get read or spotted.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They are a great car, perfect as a daily or weekender. Maybe if I did’nt have a couple of projects on the go I might be in one myself.

Hope all goes well with viewing the white car.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been in talks with a owner regarding the LM20 they have, I made a near 6 hour round trip visit to see the car with the knowledge they potentially won't be selling anytime soon. Chap was an absolute gent, took me on a fantastic drive out and car was lovely. It certainly was a very positive and warranted trip to see the car in all it's glory.

The seller throughout our discussions every single step of the way explained the situation regarding the car and I understood that fully.

As I've been on the hunt as per the messages here over 3 weeks and prior to that in various circles I've been contacted by few people selling GT-R's.

I was offered a Trackpack GT-R but it's Red and sadly not for me - looked lovely though and cracking price.

Another LM20 with very low miles but it's had some advance tuning and for me staying under Stage 5 is my preference but I won't rule it out just yet for which I've explained to the owner that at present I can't warrant wasting there time with viewing as I've to possibility of purchasing another subject to circumstances beyond my means to know the verdict at present.

A MY17 Nismo GT-R in White - Now yes the cost is certainly more but also the car is likely in my eyes to retain a higher value in many years to come.

So my question to you LM20 owners - would if you were a 'non-owner' strongly consider the Nismo option or not?

I think my feeling is still LM20 because it's better bang for buck. However, both look visually unique and the Nismo is higher cost but going to retain higher value if considering long-term. In the position of uncertainty between what may or may not happen and searching I'm keeping my options open as its first time in years I've lacked a fun car but at same time want to make the correct decision.

My heart says LM20 but its irrelevant if that option is beyond my control so then I have to consider other avenues. Rather than rush into any decision awaiting a verdict in the car I like is the smart move. I guess as summer draws to an end, prices lower then my options will increase on that side as well so I guess its 'wait and see'.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Not an LM20 owner but one thing re colour have you considered wrapping your car. That could be a reasonable option (e.g. when you mentioned the red one).


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s the price difference between the nismo and LM20? Could that be invested elsewhere.

If the nismo got damaged it would be a fortune to repair and a guess a long wait compared to the LM20.

The LM20 is most likely a better driving car to suit our roads than the Nismo.

I’d be in either if I was’nt skint.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Approx £35k difference between LM20 and Nismo (no price set on LM20 so having to guesstimate) the Nismo has been offered at a very good price and 4k miles on clock vs the LM20 with not massive miles but certainly considerably more than 4k being 20k+ miles.

Another way of looking at it is the values, Nismo is around 20% under what it was new, LM20 is around 30% less than when new.

I would certainly jump at the LM20 for sure! but in my situation it's a bit more complex with the fact that its not actually available the owner is simply in early stages of considering potential other options but uncertain.

I've never been in a Nismo to really see the difference in its drive or the turbos make but like a LM20 it's got a uniqueness to it which draws me towards it. 

Reano - I've had cars wrapped in past so not adverse to it but my preference now is really to try and find one that I like in one of my preference colours of Daytona Blue, DMG or White


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Mine was Daytona blue I wrapped to aluminium white


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There both rare cars, LM 20 self explanitry and I bet there’s roughly 40 Nismo’s. I’d buy either if I was flush.

If your going to use it then the LM20, if it’s hid away and barely used then the Nismo.

what’s the details on the Nismo? Price,mileage,owners,mods etc?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

4k miles, owned from new, completely as was from factory. It's a Urology surgeon I've known for around 12-13 years who is a car enthusiast and we often talk a lot about cars. My first GT-R partly what made him got for a GT-R himself several years after.

Price is under £110k for the Nismo and the chap in question to put his lifestyle into context last purchase was changing his Helicopter from Yellow to Red because where his helipad is he used to have a few Yellow Lambo's and now he's acquired a few Red Ferrari's and wants it's colour schemed.

He's not short of a few bob and through work he's certainly made plenty off the back of me so its a kind gesture at the price offer.

Only thing that changes at my house to that level is whether I have to put the green bin or blue bin out for the weekly rubbish collection 

I think I'll give myself breathing space to await the outcome from the other chap I spoke with and then strongly weigh up the Nismo option. Its not something I'm looking for a quick turnaround on to make money either route I go for I want to keep for at least 4-5 years and enjoy.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

EAndy said:


> 4k miles, owned from new, completely as was from factory. It's a Urology surgeon I've known for around 12-13 years who is a car enthusiast and we often talk a lot about cars. My first GT-R partly what made him got for a GT-R himself several years after.
> 
> Price is under £110k for the Nismo and the chap in question to put his lifestyle into context last purchase was changing his Helicopter from Yellow to Red because where his helipad is he used to have a few Yellow Lambo's and now he's acquired a few Red Ferrari's and wants it's colour schemed.
> 
> ...


4k miles and under £110k seems a decent deal for a nismo. I know where my money would be going! But then I am slightly biased after owning 2.


----------



## BobA (May 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> Hi, thanks for that BobA, could you tell me if it’s a recaro,prestige, nismo or track edition pls
> 
> Many thanks, and if the weathers nice on the island Could you post a couple of pics?😊👍


Hi, the car is a prestige, completely original, once it is road legal on the Island i will post pics


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

EAndy said:


> He's not short of a few bob and through work he's certainly made plenty off the back of me so its a kind gesture at the price offer.


Now that’s the friend I would like if I needed to upgrade .


----------



## manxgtr (Dec 15, 2013)

BobA said:


> Hi, the car is a prestige, completely original, once it is road legal on the Island i will post pics


look forward to seeing your gtr over here 👍


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi folks. Came across this thread recently that was started to track the owners of the LM20s, much like the original UK R34 list.

I am super chuffed to say that I am now the owner of LM20 number 16/20, for which the donor car was a Bayside Blue 50th Anniversary. I understand that it's the only one of the 20 for which Litchfield used a 50th anniversary car.

Picked the GTR up up a few days ago and have been grinning like a schoolboy ever since  I already own a UK R34 in Bayside Blue 

Best Regards,
AMG.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oooh controversial modding one of those, let's see a picture then.


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Oooh controversial modding one of those, let's see a picture then.


Here you go, I took these at the dealer a couple of weeks ago:


















I'll take any and all criticism and politely ignore it  ...jk btw!

I just think it looks utterly fantastic, hence why I bought it... and it drives pretty good too 

Best Regards,
AMG


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

How can the donor car be a car produced after the LMs were created ? Or essentially they just added on the lm pieces ?

not sure on the front splitter

each to their own tho


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks good to me! Always liked the bayside blue, ignore any haters, I have the highly modified number 18 LM20 in white 👍🏻


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

C5ale said:


> Looks good to me! Always liked the bayside blue, ignore any haters, I have the highly modified number 18 LM20 in white 👍🏻


i don’t hate it. I’ve a bayside myself & put the genuine mines spoiler extension on my previous 35. Just not a fan of the front but it’s not my car so each to their own


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

One of the lm20 cars was based on a Nismo, I think it devalues a ltd edition model.


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi AppleMacGuy, I run a whatsapp group for LM20's drop me a private message and we will get you in

Best

Rob


----------

